# Irish People being threathened by their Government



## Bronco Lane (14 Feb 2013)

Since this government came in to power I have to say I am feeling very threathened. We have had various ministers saying that if we don't do this that or the other they will penalise us in some way. 
We now have the latest threat about the Property Tax. If you don't value your property correctly you will be punished in some way when you go to sell, if you end up getting more for it. 
It seems that they are intent on using the big stick to force the very people who elected them to do what they want or else.


----------



## callybags (14 Feb 2013)

In the example you gave, it is no different to how the tax system has operated for the last 15 or 20 years. You self assess and if you under-declare income they will hammer you.

I'm not sure of what other "threats" you perceive?


----------



## WizardDr (14 Feb 2013)

@callybags - as most people dont in fact file a tax return how would that statement in fact be true?

I think BroncoLane has identified that the approach to this propert tax seems to be related to a dressing down the Government got on from the Troika and instead of actually seeing a success of 70% collection with the Local Authorities, panicked and called in the Revenue.

They have put jack boots on it to punish the country for being landed with this crock from the Government.

Unfortunately Revenue are very good with collections and this is a bad omen for a tax that was to be  self assessed. Hopefully even Dublin Castle will have underestimated that this is really irritating people and that the marches will start, or failing that that TDs will pereceive that they may lose their seats - next best thing to a revolution if folk have other thing on the same day.

However, if previous events did not cause the country to rise up, this wont either. But I think Broncos point is well made.


----------



## callybags (14 Feb 2013)

I'm sorry but I don't agree.

Ok, the property tax was introduced on at the request of the troika, but I think we would have got some form of property tax anyway. The hole left by the lack of stamp duty would have to be filled somehow.

The "threatening" only relates to the collection of the tax. In my opinion it is no different to the existing collection methods used for:

Self-employed tax
Electric/Gas bills
Motor Tax
Bin Charges
Etc.

They all use threats in one form or another, otherwise collection rates would be dismal.

So I don't see anything new or different in the one example the OP used.

Maybe they have other examples of the "threats" by our government?


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Feb 2013)

what are daft are the "snitch" provisions.  They've told us all about their new database reporting the value of property sales, why dont they just cross-check all new entries with the value as declared for LPT?

.... and if they give some rubbish about data protection and the systems cannae take it I'm going to bloody scream !!!!! It still baffles me how they cant/wont make any sensible decisions on child benefit - systems can work if you really want them to. 

& anyway, unless the undervaluing is totally blatant, who knows what a house is worth, innocent undeclaring of value is very plausible.

So while I'm all for towing the line and getting through this and I've paid every charge and registering every conceiveable thing they want to tax, I ABSOLUTELY DRAW THE LINE on implicating a seller of a house - if they want dirty work done let them do it themselves.


----------



## Bronco Lane (15 Feb 2013)

callybags said:


> .
> 
> I'm not sure of what other "threats" you perceive?


 
There was the one when they introduced the Household Charge and big Phil said that they would withhold the student grants of the non payers children if the parents didn't pay up. Callybags, does that one count in your mind?


----------



## Chris (15 Feb 2013)

I am in agreement with Bronco Lane that government has become extremely vocal with threats to the public. Yes, all taxes come with an underlying threat, but when is the last time you heard politicians harp on about how they will force or punish people for not declaring their correct income tax return. It is a blatant threat by government.

Thomas Jefferson said it well: "When the people fear the government there is tyranny, when the government fears the people there is liberty."

While we are nowhere near tyranny the government is definitely moving in the wrong direction and I hope that the public wake up to this.


----------



## IsleOfMan (16 Feb 2013)

I have to agree with Bronco. Threats of punishment or fines seems to be the order of the day. Everything about this government is about take, take, take. I wish there was an election tomorrow so we could send the lot of them packing.


----------



## AgathaC (16 Feb 2013)

chris said:


> i am in agreement with bronco lane that government has become extremely vocal with threats to the public. Yes, all taxes come with an underlying threat, but when is the last time you heard politicians harp on about how they will force or punish people for not declaring their correct income tax return. It is a blatant threat by government.
> 
> Thomas jefferson said it well: "when the people fear the government there is tyranny, when the government fears the people there is liberty."
> 
> while we are nowhere near tyranny the government is definitely moving in the wrong direction and i hope that the public wake up to this.



+1.


----------



## shnaek (16 Feb 2013)

agathac said:


> +1.


+1


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Feb 2013)

+ 1

and ..... the air of arrogance they emit annoys me too. Alan Shatter, for example, is one of the worst offenders.


----------



## celebtastic (17 Feb 2013)

Looking increasingly likely that they will be kicked out at the next election:
http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/0216/368110-second-opinion-poll-has-fianna-fail-as-top-party/

The big game changer could be the Croke Park agreement. If FG can get some decent cuts in public sector pay and pensions, it could save them.

Labour are completely stuffed, now at 13% in the polls. They have been very weak in gubbernment to date - that Howlin could only come up with a saving of €30m on a €1bn+ bill for "allowances" was a disgrace.


----------



## Protocol (17 Feb 2013)

In some ways the Irish need to be threatened, as they will try to avoid / evade taxes, fines, etc., and will try to scam everything.

Small example - bike to work scheme.

Loads in my workplace bought bikes under the scheme, but only 1 or 2 actually cucle to work.

Penalty points scams, rent supp scams, etc.


----------



## IsleOfMan (19 Feb 2013)

There is a terrible coldness and lack of empathy in this government. Enda Kenny has to spend two weeks reading a report on the Magdalenes, or should I say his spin doctors have to, in order to get his response right. Everything is planned, every word, every smile, every nuance. This coldness manifests itself in the threathening behaviour and remarks being made.
In short they couldn't give a toss about us.


----------



## TarfHead (19 Feb 2013)

Protocol said:


> In some ways the Irish need to be threatened, as they will try to avoid / evade taxes, fines, etc., and will try to scam everything.


 
+1

I have paid the Household Charge, will pay the Property Tax, don't feel threatened.

That is the norm - the people to whom the 'threats' are directed are the exceptions.


----------



## gianni (19 Feb 2013)

IsleOfMan said:


> There is a terrible coldness and lack of empathy in this government. Enda Kenny has to spend two weeks reading a report on the Magdalenes, or should I say his spin doctors have to, in order to get his response right.



I've no problem with the govt. taking it's time to formulate the correct response. I think acting in haste has not served us well in the past...

Michael Woods & the religious orders
Brian Lenihan & the bank guarantee

I heard Enda Kenny's response this evening. I found it satisfactory... more importantly the representative groups for the Magdalen women found it satisfactory [I only heard 2 groups responses]


----------



## mugga (19 Feb 2013)

Bronco Lane said:


> Since this government came in to power I have to say I am feeling very threathened. We have had various ministers saying that if we don't do this that or the other they will penalise us in some way.
> We now have the latest threat about the Property Tax. If you don't value your property correctly you will be punished in some way when you go to sell, if you end up getting more for it.
> It seems that they are intent on using the big stick to force the very people who elected them to do what they want or else.



Totally agree--it's all threats, threats, threats...... like they're telling you big brother is watching you all the time. It's been on the newspaper regularly and I was shocked to see  story of how they'll be doing some sort of aerial mapping of houses so YOU KNOW you can't tell them a lie. We are all being treated as if totally dishonest----which isn't true as the vast majority of Irish people are tax compliant and law abiding. Next they'll be Micro Chipping us in some way


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Feb 2013)

I hear McCains are heavily tipped to get the contract.


----------



## blueband (19 Feb 2013)

TarfHead said:


> +1
> 
> 
> That is the norm - the people to whom the 'threats' are directed are the exceptions.


if this government dosent cop itself on the people who are exceptions will become the norm soon enough!


----------



## cork (20 Feb 2013)

The problem with these people is that they were elected on the basis of telling un-truths.

Telling un-truths to students, people in the surrounds of Monaghan Hospital etc.

The Labour party promised that the Childrens allowance would not be touched.

They also promised to reduce quqngos by a specific number.

They seem to be introducing stelth taxes pretty frequently.

They don't even include corporation tax - when they talk about broadening the tax base.


----------



## callybags (20 Feb 2013)

cork said:


> The problem with these people is that they were elected on the basis of telling un-truths.
> 
> .


 
Aren't all governments elected on the basis of telling untruths?


----------



## Seagull (20 Feb 2013)

ParkLane said:


> I have to agree with Bronco. Threats of punishment or fines seems to be the order of the day. Everything about this government is about take, take, take. I wish there was an election tomorrow so we could send the lot of them packing.


 
Don't forget who destroyed the economy and forced the current government into a position of having to introduce the range of new taxes.


----------



## Sunny (20 Feb 2013)

Seagull said:


> Don't forget who destroyed the economy and forced the current government into a position of having to introduce the range of new taxes.



Who? Lots of blame to go around or are we still blaming Bertie? I do remember the current government calling for cuts in spending and tax rises during the boom. Or was that a dream..............

Political parties blaming each other makes me laugh. Left, right, centre, all they want to do is win elections. They would have all done the same thing. In many ways they would have done more damage. How high would social welfare and public sector pay have been if labour had been in power. And FG can hardly claim that they would have been the party to stand up to the banks and other vested interests. It's all one big game as FF's recent recovery shows.


----------



## Conan (20 Feb 2013)

The problem with democracy is that politicians need to be elected. So what would happen if FF,FG, Labour came out with an election manifesto that promised tax increases, property taxes, cuts to public sector wages, cuts to services etc???? Would they get elected? 
So political parties promise us goodies, we vote them in and then we are continually surprised when they don't deliver in an economy that is broke. So who is the bigger fool, us the voters or the politicians?
Whatever was "promised" in the last election, we were fools if we believed that taxes would not go up and/or services would not be cut. One does not need to be an economist ( or even a celebrity economist) to know that we cannot continue to run the country by continuing to borrow to pay day to day expenditure - public service salaries & pensions for example.
So if some "innocent" people think that tax increases, broadening the tax base etc is "threatening" I can only suggest that return to live in the cloud cuckoo land that they are more comfortable inhabiting.


----------



## SlurrySlump (21 Feb 2013)

I don't think that the OP is talking about taxes being threathening. It is the add on bit that accompanies every new or increased tax. Such as "if you don't do what you are told you are going to be punished".
These threats are directed at everyone. Decent people who didn't take part in the Tiger Party or who have always paid their way are being treated like criminals.


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2013)

SlurrySlump said:


> Decent people who didn't take part in the Tiger Party or who have always paid their way are being treated like criminals.



What does that mean?
Many people who did well in the boom sectors were decent and paid their taxes. The notion that you have to be poor or middle income in order to be decent is pervasive in this country and is nonsense. 
Of course politicians have to be elected but they aren't the problem, the people doing the voting are the problem. We have a very low standard of voter and so we end up with a low standard of politician or at least politicians who have to act like local councillors rather than national politicians in order to get elected the next time.
The government isn't threatening the people by pointing out the law or what will happen to services if taxes are not collected. It's the same people who complain about higher taxes who also complain about cuts in pay and services and listen to clowns like Pierce Dogherty and Richard Boyd Barrett who think that populist sound bites are a substitute for reality.


----------



## celebtastic (21 Feb 2013)

The only ones I see threatening the Irish people are the public sector unions, anxious to keep their cossetted Terms and Conditions and to heck with everyone else.


Ni neart go cur le cheile


----------



## Deiseblue (21 Feb 2013)

celebtastic said:


> The only ones I see threatening the Irish people are the public sector unions, anxious to keep their cossetted Terms and Conditions and to heck with everyone else.
> 
> 
> Ni neart go cur le cheile



Throw hand grenade , retreat & wait for fallout !


----------



## Bill Struth (21 Feb 2013)

celebtastic said:


> The only ones I see threatening the Irish people are the public sector unions, anxious to keep their cossetted Terms and Conditions and to heck with everyone else.
> 
> 
> Ni neart go cur le cheile


 Where's the *yawn* smilie on this board?


----------



## Firefly (21 Feb 2013)

celebtastic said:


> The only ones I see threatening the Irish people are *the public sector unions, anxious to keep their cossetted Terms and Conditions* and to heck with everyone else.



Why wouldn't they?


----------



## cork (21 Feb 2013)

Putting the report on childens allowances out there yesterday was a good case in point.

If they were not accepting the findings - why did they not say it when they published the report?


----------



## Marion (21 Feb 2013)

I have to say I don't feel threatened by the Government. I pay what I owe.

I didn't vote "Yes" for _CrokePatrick1_, but I accepted the findings and results and that's that done and dusted. (I didn't vote "Yes" for Benchmarking either, as a point of interest.)

I don't know how I will vote for _CrokePatrick2_.  (I suspect "No".) 

But I  worry, sometimes, when I see the barrage of abuse against Public Service/Sector employees in the media and, yes, here on AAM.

Marion


----------



## AgathaC (22 Feb 2013)

Ummm,I pay my taxes too. I dislike the way the government communicates with us, the public. I think it stems from not having the guts to take hard decisions. So we are treated to bluster,a la the likes of Phil Hogan, or the unspoken threat that the Troika...or whoever,are 'making us do this'.


----------



## SlurrySlump (22 Feb 2013)

http://www.news.msn.ie/property-tax-bank-account-804870-Feb2013/

So the few pounds that you have put aside for the VHI or the children's education will be taken from your bank account to pay this tax. The basic social welfare payment given to you to keep you off the breadline will be taken from you to pay this tax. More threats. Pay up or else!  Thugs in suits.


----------



## celebtastic (22 Feb 2013)

The lead story on the RTE news today is that even the humble Guards are getting in on the act of threatening the nation:

http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/0222/368994-garda-pay-protest/


----------



## cork (22 Feb 2013)

Who is responsible for the story about the state being able to take money from your bank account?

Arrogance is falling off this government.


----------



## blueband (22 Feb 2013)

let them threaten and weild their big stick, but when it comes to election time the people have their revenge!


----------



## TarfHead (22 Feb 2013)

blueband said:


> let them threaten and weild their big stick, but when it comes to election time the people have their revenge!


 
And what ? Re-elect Fianna Fail ? Or put Gerry Adams, Martin Ferris & Aonghus O'Snodaigh at Cabinet ?

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Firefly (22 Feb 2013)

celebtastic said:


> The lead story on the RTE news today is that even the humble Guards are getting in on the act of threatening the nation:
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/0222/368994-garda-pay-protest/



Why do take such issue with public servants? If my pay/conditions were being threatened and I had the protection of a union, I'd be striking too. The fact of the matter is that although we obviously cannot afford to pay public sector wages/pensions and social welfare at the current levels (without our children/grandchildren paying for it), those receiving these payments are perfectly entitled to defend their incomes and more power to them. You would be far better focusing your ire on the government party/parties negotiating with the unions as these are the people agreeing on your behalf.


----------



## celebtastic (22 Feb 2013)

Firefly said:


> ... You would be far better focusing your ire on the government party/parties negotiating with the unions as these are the people agreeing on your behalf.


 
How I would love that to be true

The fact is that Labour are bankrolled by the public sector unions, and will act in their paymasters interests, rather than the national interest.

Just look at Howlin only be able to identify €30m of savings from the €1bn "allowances" paid to public servants. This government lacks the spine to stand up to the unions, and will continue to punish the private sector worker and small businessman for creating wealth.

As you correctly point out, our children and their children, will be left to pick up the tab for sky high payments in welfare and public sector pay and pensions.

As the unions keep telling us: "Ni neart go cur le cheile"


----------



## Sunny (22 Feb 2013)

celebtastic said:


> The lead story on the RTE news today is that even the humble Guards are getting in on the act of threatening the nation:
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/0222/368994-garda-pay-protest/



How are they threatening the nation? My employer provides me with a mobile and laptop so I can do my job. They also make sure my travelling expenses are met in full. If this wonderful nation is asking its Garda force to use their own phones and vehicles at their own cost (and they are because I have seen it) and then come along to tell them they are cutting their pay as well, then I don't blame them for being peeved. If the guards are exaggerating about how much they have to use their own equipment, then this protest won't even be noticed.

I am sure they will still be around to save your butt if you need them.


----------



## Deiseblue (22 Feb 2013)

celebtastic said:


> How I would love that to be true
> 
> The fact is that Labour are bankrolled by the public sector unions, and will act in their paymasters interests, rather than the national interest.
> 
> ...



The Labour Party have been traditionally linked with Trade Unions however it is a gross exaggeration to suggest that the Party are bankrolled by Unions - the Unions do contribute but the amount in question is only a small fraction of the funds raised - unless of course you have information or a link to prove otherwise.

Such donations are to become a thing of the past shortly when the Labour supported legislation is enacted to prevent excessive Corporate donations to political parties.


----------



## celebtastic (23 Feb 2013)

Deiseblue said:


> Such donations are to become a thing of the past shortly when the Labour supported legislation is enacted to prevent excessive Corporate donations to political parties.




Didnt stop any of the following list of Labour ministers taking the absolute legal maximum "donation" of €2,500 from SIPTU in the 2011 election: Joan Burton, Ruairi Quinn and  Brendan Howlin, along with TDs Anne Ferris, Kevin Humphreys, Colm  Keaveney, Ged Nash, Willie Penrose, Emmet Stagg and Jack Wall.

If Labour are so supportive of this new legislation to stop political parties taking back-handers from large vested interests (in this case the unions), why did they accept this bung in the first place?

Good to see Labour's decline in the polls - no doubt they will be decimated in the next election.


----------



## Sunny (23 Feb 2013)

celebtastic said:


> Didnt stop any of the following list of Labour ministers taking the absolute legal maximum "donation" of €2,500 from SIPTU in the 2011 election: Joan Burton, Ruairi Quinn and  Brendan Howlin, along with TDs Anne Ferris, Kevin Humphreys, Colm  Keaveney, Ged Nash, Willie Penrose, Emmet Stagg and Jack Wall.
> 
> If Labour are so supportive of this new legislation to stop political parties taking back-handers from large vested interests (in this case the unions), why did they accept this bung in the first place?
> 
> Good to see Labour's decline in the polls - no doubt they will be decimated in the next election.



Be careful in the language that you use. It's not your house on the line if someone decides they don't like being accused of taking bungs.


----------



## celebtastic (23 Feb 2013)

Sunny said:


> Be careful in the language that you use. It's not your house on the line if someone decides they don't like being accused of taking bungs.




Yet more threats from Government and Labour supporters.


----------



## Chris (26 Feb 2013)

Sunny said:


> Who? Lots of blame to go around or are we still blaming Bertie? I do remember the current government calling for cuts in spending and tax rises during the boom. Or was that a dream..............
> 
> Political parties blaming each other makes me laugh. Left, right, centre, all they want to do is win elections. They would have all done the same thing. In many ways they would have done more damage. How high would social welfare and public sector pay have been if labour had been in power. And FG can hardly claim that they would have been the party to stand up to the banks and other vested interests. It's all one big game as FF's recent recovery shows.


+1
Well said, I for one am going back to an unapologetic non-voter stance; since I don't agree with anything the politicians are doing or suggesting to do, I am certainly not going to give them my permission. And fortunately I am very well positioned to leave if or when things start going really bad.



celebtastic said:


> The fact is that Labour are bankrolled by the public sector unions, and will act in their paymasters interests, rather than the national interest.


That is the problem, the taxpayer is not represented in public sector union negotiations.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (28 Feb 2013)

I must say that I agree with the OP's statement. It is as if this country is being run by a herd of "thick" self serving, cold, slightly odd people who are totally lacking in empathy, feeding off each other. Listening to Enda Kenny sneer at Michael Martin when Michael Martin raised the issue of the mobility allowance. He could only sneer, because that is what he does best until his spin doctors tell him that maybe that was not such a good idea. 
Just watch his next appearance when the issue is raised again and he will be all teary eyed because he has been told to put on the act. Cold to the bone.


----------



## SoylentGreen (3 Mar 2013)

I really cannot stand this person.


----------



## IsleOfMan (18 Mar 2013)

I wonder if this government would do to Irish bank savers what the Cypriot government is doing to it's people. Indirectly they have been doing exactly this, with all their taxes and cuts. Personally I think that they are capable of doing it.


----------



## RonanC (18 Mar 2013)

ParkLane said:


> I wonder if this government would do to Irish bank savers what the Cypriot government is doing to it's people. Indirectly they have been doing exactly this, with all their taxes and cuts. Personally I think that they are capable of doing it.



I think you will find it is the EU/IMF who are imposing this tax on Cypriot savings - but feel free to blame the Government for everything that happens


----------



## roker (19 Mar 2013)

They are half way there now, they are going to take tax or Property tax from our accounts,


----------



## blueband (19 Mar 2013)

roker said:


> They are half way there now, they are going to take tax or Property tax from our accounts,


and thats just the thin end of the wedge!


----------



## Leper (19 Mar 2013)

Of course the Irish people feel threatened by our government.  Only on Sunday a government spokesman indicated that the robbery of peoples' bank accounts in Cyprus was fair and just.  Do our government know what they are doing?  I dont think so.  I dont trust them and feel nobody in their right mind trusts them either.  Unfortunately, the government before this lot were worse.  So we dont even have a choice.


----------



## mandelbrot (20 Mar 2013)

So will you be standing in the next election then?


----------



## Leper (20 Mar 2013)

mandelbrot said:


> So will you be standing in the next election then?


 
Mandelbrot, it is likely that neither you nor I will be standing for election any time. And if we did, it would cost us in advertising and losing our deposits etc.

Therefore, most of us depend on our political parties and we want honesty, openness, fair play. Unfortunately, these are in short supply in nearly all our politicians. Just look at the broken promises, corruption and lies.

Next time out, I'll probably be spoiling my vote. I dont see the point in voting through the card with what has and is being happening in Ireland.

I don't say the foregoing lightly. This recession has caused misery, death, poverty, unemployment, divisions, etc.  And guess what - none of those who caused all this has been jailed.


----------



## celebtastic (20 Mar 2013)

Leper said:


> Of course the Irish people feel threatened by our government.  Only on Sunday a government spokesman indicated that the robbery of peoples' bank accounts in Cyprus was fair and just.  Do our government know what they are doing?  I dont think so.  I dont trust them and feel nobody in their right mind trusts them either.  Unfortunately, the government before this lot were worse.  So we dont even have a choice.



Would be good to see Michael McDowell making a come back into politics.

None of the political parties represent the wealth generating private sector worker or entrepreneur.


----------



## blueband (20 Mar 2013)

what we really need now is a strong radical new party, its time to get rid of FF/FG with their middle of the road, toe the line policies!  its just dosent work anymore.


----------



## cork (20 Mar 2013)

RonanC said:


> I think you will find it is the EU/IMF who are imposing this tax on Cypriot savings - but feel free to blame the Government for everything that happens




Noonan supports the "levy" on Cyprus deposits.

The very same Noonan who wanted to compansate Eircom Shareholders.


----------



## Purple (20 Mar 2013)

Leper said:


> Therefore, most of us depend on our political parties and we want honesty, openness, fair play. Unfortunately, these are in short supply in nearly all our politicians.


The problem is the electorate; if a politician told the truth they would never get elected. Just look at the support that Sinn Fein and the loony left get with economic policies based on nothing more than click your heels three times and thing of Kansas and we'll be alright.
People don't like the truth, they want platitudes and simplistic easy fixes instead.


----------



## Firefly (20 Mar 2013)

Purple said:


> The problem is the electorate; if a politician told the truth they would never get elected. Just look at the support that Sinn Fein and the loony left get with economic policies based on nothing more than click your heels three times and thing of Kansas and we'll be alright.
> People don't like the truth, they want platitudes and simplistic easy fixes instead.



We want more than that. We want an end to this "austerity" and most of all we'd all, deep-deep down, love another good ole building boom so we could cash in. We want Fianna Fail and it shows in the opinion polls.  x 1m


----------



## celebtastic (20 Mar 2013)

Problem in Irish politics is multi-seat STV PR. The result is that populist parish pump politicians get in (think Lowry, the Shinners, most of Labour, or Healy-Rae), with an inevitable Left wing cute hoor bias resulting.

There really is a need for a strong right of centre party to stand up to the unions, the church and the bankers and to pull Ireland out of the mire.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Mar 2013)

celebtastic said:


> .. a strong right of centre party to stand up to .. the church and the bankers


 
That's one for political science wonks to mull over  !


----------



## T McGibney (21 Mar 2013)

celebtastic said:


> There really is a need for a strong right of centre party to stand up to the unions, the church and the bankers and to pull Ireland out of the mire.



I'd be interested in hearing how "standing up to the Church" (I presume you mean the Catholic Church) is supposed to cure our economic woes.  The political & media establishment that presided over our recent & current disaster is, if anything, generally quite hostile to the Catholic Church.


----------



## WaterWater (21 Mar 2013)

Leper said:


> Of course the Irish people feel threatened by our government. Only on Sunday a government spokesman indicated that the robbery of peoples' bank accounts in Cyprus was fair and just. Do our government know what they are doing? I dont think so. I dont trust them and feel nobody in their right mind trusts them either. Unfortunately, the government before this lot were worse. So we dont even have a choice.


 
Enda Kenny said that Cyprus was getting a great deal. Michael Noonan supported the EU stance and a spokesman for Labour this morning on the Pat Kenny show said that he didn't see anything wrong in taking money from someone who has €200k but not smaller sums (in Cyprus). He also suggested that the €100k bank guarantee was really only there for when banks go completly belly up but otherwise it was not guaranteed.


----------



## cork (25 Mar 2013)

Michael Noonan/Enda Kenny seeing somethinhg positive in the Cyrus deal is very telling of these 2 individuals.


A marked contrast to their election manifesto and their previous rantings.


----------



## TarfHead (25 Mar 2013)

cork said:


> Michael Noonan/Enda Kenny seeing somethinhg positive in the Cyrus deal is very telling of these 2 individuals.


Why are the Taoiseach and Minister for Finance commenting on Hannah Montana  ?



cork said:


> A marked contrast to their election manifesto and their previous rantings.


 
2 years after the election and you cite the manifesto  ? Looking forward to a windfall from the Easter Bunny  ?


----------



## Tintagel (27 Mar 2013)

So the Garda Sergeants who walked out from the conference are to be disciplined for their protest on the instructions of a government minister. More threats.


----------



## IsleOfMan (27 Mar 2013)

Tintagel said:


> So the Garda Sergeants who walked out from the conference are to be disciplined for their protest on the instructions of a government minister. More threats.


 
They should all walk out out next time in solidarity. It is such a pity that we have to wait 3 years for the next election. I hope that we never see the likes of Fine Gael and Labour ever again.

This government think that they are smart taking a hard line approach to everything. Big mistake.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Mar 2013)

IsleOfMan said:


> I hope that we never see the likes of Fine Gael and Labour ever again.


 
And what do you hope for ? Presumably not Fianna Fail, so a coalition of Sinn Fein and the United Left Alliance ?

Be careful of what you wish for.


----------

